# Egg Share ~ Advice needed please.



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

I have been told that the next stage of treatment is ivf (been on Clomid on and off since last August ~ unresponsive to it) and the only way to have it free is by sharing my eggs. Can anyone please tell me (PM or in this post) what egg sharing involves. How often would I need to go for hospital appointments etc etc etc. Thanks Bxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya B,  

Basically in a nutshell Egg sharing is when you donate half of any eggs that you produce when you stimm for IVF to a recipient, in return you get reduced cost treatment which is paid for by the recipient.

The way it works is say you produce 13 eggs...the recipient will get 6 of them and you 7 (the donor always receives the extra egg) Your batch are fertilised with your husband/partner's sperm and the other fertilised with the recipients partners sperm.

This is a decision that should not be made on impulse. It took me 6 months to come to the decision to share my eggs as the anonimity clause has been dropped and any child born from your eggs can make contact when they're 18 (or 16 if they want to get married)  

As for frequency of appointments it's varies from clinic to clinic. You normally have your Initial consultation and scan on the same day and hubby will have to produce a sample then a week later (or even possibly same day) you have counselling and then it can vary from there.

Good luck on whatever you decide.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi B 

Just want to 2nd what Mrs R has said, i would take time to think about what egg sharing means and how you feel about it, 
You should be entitled to a funded NHS go so i would make sure they put you on the list if they are saying that IVF is the only way, 

Just a quick note most clinics that offer egg share have a package cost around £600-£1000 mine clinic was a bit more expensive as i didnt have the package of blood test and paid for cons and sperm test so around £1500, 
then if you needed ICIS or anything you need to add this on but eggsharers sometime have this discounted too, Your GP might be able to do some bloods for you to reduce the cost, 

Eggsharing is a wonderful thing to do but it has to be right for you 
Good Luck 
Sara xx

Sorry just noticed that this is for Baby number 2 so your NHS go is ruled out i... sorry,


----------

